# Hornady .45 +P ammo



## twaner (Mar 7, 2007)

Has anyone tried +p ammo with their XD-45? I bought some andcouldn't fing info on whether +p ammo would work with my XD-45.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have been told that glocks can handle +p so i would be surprised
if the XD didn't
very surprised

sometimes i wonder why someone needs +P in 45acp


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Fully supported chamber. You're fine. It will wear the gun out sooner if you shoot it a lot, but not unsafe.

I also echo... why?

Unless you're shooting 45 Super.

JW


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

IMHO a .45ACP 230 grain HP bullet doesn't need +P. Why would you go for a round with more kick and flash in that caliber?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

AZ Outlaws said:


> IMHO a .45ACP 230 grain HP bullet doesn't need +P. Why would you go for a round with more kick and flash in that caliber?


My Grandson would say "It's cool dude"

Why not?

:smt1099


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> I also echo... why?


Inferiority complex.


----------



## twaner (Mar 7, 2007)

I heard good things about Hornady ammo and that was the only one they had available at the gun store in .45 ACP so I bought it rather then go home with no ammo.


----------

